# Crappie Tacos



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

First try at crappie tacos. I was pleased overall but will need to tone down the wasabi next time. 

Coated the bare fillets with chili powder, Everglades, and Tony's.
Batter is a 50/50 of corn meal and flour. Added chili powder, Everglades, and Tony's again. Fried until golden brown at 375.

Mixed together 2 different batches of "Wasabi Mayo" to see what I liked the best. 

Sauce on right: Table spoon of mayo and sour cream, dash of cayenne and black pepper, tea spoon wasabi paste, dash of Crystal's hot sauce, and a dash of worcershire.

Sauce on left: (same as right) plus a table spoon of sriracha.

I liked the sauce on the right better, but I will tone down the wasabi next time. I like to breath between bites :wacko:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

love fish tacos. we mix a quick Chuey's sauce from ranch dip mix, cilantro, jalapenos, cream cheese, buttermilk any other seasonings we deem needed to pour over them. never tried crappie, bet it's good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks mighty good!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Makes me hungry again..!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I "like" your attempt but I "Dislike" fish tacos. Something about anything with avocado turns me off


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I "like" your attempt but I "Dislike" fish tacos. Something about anything with avocado turns me off




No avocados here 

Got a new "sauce" recipe to try so I am gonna make another run this week of crappie tacos. If I approve, I'll post the results.


----------

